# 

## Pawel007

Witam
Stoję przed wyborem ceramiki do budowy domu. Padło na owczary albo chmielów. Cena zachęcająca 4,30 brutto za szt. Czy macie Państwo doświadczenie z tymi dwoma pustakami?

----------


## Pit3r87

Witam,

też się zastanawiam na Ceramiką Podkarpacką. Tylko ja mam cenę 4,8 brutto z transportem

----------


## Pit3r87

Ja buduję z ceramiki podkarpackiej.
Na początku murarze sceptycznie podchodzi do tego pustaka. Ale pozytywnie się zaskoczyli. 
Więc ja polecam.

----------


## swierol

Mój murarz mówił ze z termotonu to można garaż postawić a ta cermamike podkarpacka strasznie chwalił. Akurat jak u mnie kończył to mówił ze na składzie się pojawiła.

----------


## finlandia

Taki niepozorny temat, a usunięte już kilkanaście wpisów pochwalnych od jednopostowców! Ludzie, jak już bierzecie się za reklamę, to zróbcie to dobrze a nie jak studenci na praktykach!  
Ps. A w ogóle najlepiej by było, gdyby zleceniodawca wydelegował na forum swojego przedstawiciela, który udzielałby na prawdę pomocnych i profesjonalnych porad. Dla takich osób zawsze jest tu miejsce!

----------


## cub3

Ja również stoję przed decyzją wyboru pustaka.
Opcje to: Wienerberger Porotherm 25 albo Ceramika Podkarpacka Pustak 25.
Chciałbym poznać opinie nt. Ceramiki Podkarpackiej. 
Problem w tym, że jest to w miarę świeży produkt na rynku i brak w internecie opinii o nim.
Różnica cenowa w skali całej inwestycji jest na tyle duża, że się waham.
W sumie jest to jedyny wątek na ten temat.

----------


## Piekarnik

Są jakieś opinie o Owczarach? Bardzo mało tego jest na necie, a patrząc na specyfikację to *Termoton Diament* wydaje się zostawiać konkurencję daleko w tyle.

----------


## marcskier

Miałem inny wybór  i wziąłem Owczary najtansze 25 pw z przyczyn finansowych, na 200 mkw wyszlo 5 tys.taniej. Termoizolacyjność innych była lepsza, ale to styro załatwi sprawę. Ekipa średnich murarzy zrobiła równe ściany. Wg mojego kierownika pogląd, że droższe są lepsze to trik marketingowy. Część ludzi uważa oczywiście inaczej, bo wskaźniki, marka, na murowaniu się nie oszczędza, zobaczymy za 20 lat, opinie fachowców itp, ich prawo.

----------


## dawiddur

Powiem tak... Na ściany parteru kupiłem ceramike Plecewice. Miał być super towar, a w mojej - nie fachowej ocenie był taki se. Murarze jakoś nie narzekali, ale bywały pojedyncze pustaki, które łapiąc w ręce i zdejmując z palety potrafiły się przełamać na pół w rękach... Dałem za to 5,4zł/szt. Wówczas mogłem kupić Termoton po 3,78zł/szt. Dobre 2000-2500zł oszczędności na wszystkich ścianach nośnych miałbym. Dziś chcąc zamówić Termoton na ściany poddasza wszędzie w mojej okolicy jest niedostepny, a jesli już to zbliża się do 5zł/szt, ale generalnie niedostępny. Udało mi się wyrwać cegłe CERPOL po 4,9zł/szt, z dnia na dzień....

zmierzam do tego, że wszędzie w okolicy widzę na budowach TERMOTON, jedną czy 2 budowy z tego materiału widziałem z bliska i wygląda to bardzo, bardzo dobrze.

//edit//
jakby coś to Dmosin, pow. brzeziński, woj. łódzkie - termoton do kupienia po 4,4zł/szt (cena na dziś)

----------


## Dany_diamond

> Taki niepozorny temat, a usunięte już kilkanaście wpisów pochwalnych od jednopostowców! Ludzie, jak już bierzecie się za reklamę, to zróbcie to dobrze a nie jak studenci na praktykach!  
> Ps. A w ogóle najlepiej by było, gdyby zleceniodawca wydelegował na forum swojego przedstawiciela, który udzielałby na prawdę pomocnych i profesjonalnych porad. Dla takich osób zawsze jest tu miejsce!


Pan Paweł O. i jego mocny marketing. Brawo!

----------


## Cris131

Witam. Jezeli moge zabracglos to...polecam Ci Wienerberger Porotherm 25 P+W Ja z tego pustaka budowalem w tym roku sciany i moge powiedziec ze jest rewelacyjny. Mocny rowny nie kruszy sie bardzo fajnie obrabia sie pilarka i duzym Boschem. Murarz pracujacy na warszawskich budowach stwierdzil ze ta ceramika z ktorej oni buduja jest g..... przy tym pustaku. Ogolnie sciany murowalismy 4 dni i z 29 palet pustakow uszkodzonych zostalo...okolo 7 sztuk pustakow. !!!! Jestem bardzo zadowolony z tej wlasnie ceramiki i polecam ja wszystkim. To nie jest reklama poniewaz z tych pustakow murowalem i moge na ich temat powiedziec wiele.

----------

